# Steelhead XL



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with the new Steelhead XLs?? im pretty anxious to see what they can do and how they'll perform


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

anyone???


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Hard to do when they are not out yet...........

I talked to Cabelas last week, they wont have 'em until mid June. 
Rocket told me the same thing just about....the end of May or early June before they hit the stores......I will be using them this year......patience grasshopper.....Patience.......:darkbeer:


----------

